# Love New Toy



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

It was delivered August 31 and the 4010 went back to Alpharetta Ga. 
4018 with Wireless - I love it








The truck isn't done up yet :sad:








The 1/2 Nozzles








The wireless is WAY nice. Jet with mini kit in basement and hit a button.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Now its in the right spot, thanks Matt:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice looking rig!:thumbup:

Looks like a money maker to me...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Good to see you Song Dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Doesn't look like it's made any money yet, those nozzles aren't even dirty yet with the possible exception of the one on the far left. Tell the truth, you probably ran that one once to test it :laughing:.

Nice rig! Looks like your gonna start hitting the restaurant circuit.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Btw, where you been?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Doesn't look like it's made any money yet, those nozzles aren't even dirty yet with the possible exception of the one on the far left. Tell the truth, you probably ran that one once to test it :laughing:.
> 
> Nice rig! Looks like your gonna start hitting the restaurant circuit.


Actually his 4010 has done some paying for it...
US Jetting was pretty nice to him but I'll let him tell you about that...:thumbup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice to see you SongDog. :yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

New F250? I just bought an 06 powerstroke, and I luvs it.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL Smells, actually the only nozzle out of the 7 I got he 1/2 Warthog on the right hasn't been used. I am really waiting for that. 
RSP, We got the truck in Jan. Its a 04 6 liter, spotless considering the year and mileage. I just love Ford trucks.
In the beginning of my jetting ownership I was nervous but knew we could put it to work (4010). I showed the bank what we had lost for not having it and what I had to sub out to a guy that had a jetter that really stugggled to work. Also it would only take about 1 1/2 jobs to make payment. In the 1st month we did 13 calls with it. In the 2nd month I really started thinking that we need to hit the bigger market but needed the 4018 to do it. Back to the bank I go with what we did in 2 months, it was almost too easy. He looked at it and said "I don't see why not". Not to toot our own horn but to show that jetters can make money, in 2 months we did dollars shy of 8k. 
Then I call USJ and make the deal. I got what I paid for the 4010 (basically a 2 month free trial:thumbsup and the 4018 went into production. The 4010 was a great unit but now we can do 100% of anything with the 4018. I am ready to open it up with the big warthog:thumbsup: Through the whole process starting from the year before we got the 4010 to now, Ryan Peake from USJ has given the best customer service from any vendor I deal with. The whole experience has been great.
We can offer here in our area, what no one else can. 
WOW it sure does have alot of power:thumbsup:


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*new toy*

Too bad you have to crank the engine almost to full rpms to get the pressure at the nozzle. Id buy a us jet if they put a bigger deisel engine in it unless they are already offering that. If they are then i will really consider buying one. Good luck


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

3Peasdrain said:


> Too bad you have to crank the engine almost to full rpms to get the pressure at the nozzle. Id buy a us jet if they put a bigger deisel engine in it unless they are already offering that. If they are then i will really consider buying one. Good luck


Well, you may be interested in a 5018 if you want 4k plus at the nozzle? I never even asked the cost on that one lol


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

3Peasdrain said:


> Too bad you have to crank the engine almost to full rpms to get the pressure at the nozzle. Id buy a us jet if they put a bigger deisel engine in it unless they are already offering that. If they are then i will really consider buying one. Good luck


They can put any size engine in a jetter you could want.:thumbsup:


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*new toy*

are you sure Im stil trying to find a qualified person that can work on a HATZ diesel Go get em Tiger:smartass:


----------

